# Help with ID



## JGood (Jan 22, 2013)

*1963 Ross Girls Bike*

Here is an old bike I picked. Near as I can tell it is a Ross, possibly 1963  The serial number on bottom bracket reads R63122249.  Looks like it said "Custom" on chain guard at one point.  Front hub is marked Ross and rear is a Bender it think.  Any additional information would be great.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2013)

No doubt a Ross given the style of chainring and the "R" serial number prefix. 
As I recall, and there isn't much out there on the serial number listings for Ross', the first two numbers after the "R" indicate the year.

Cool looking tank bezel.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 23, 2013)

also looks very close to a huffy camaro.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep, 63 Ross alright, or at least made by parent co., Chain Bike corp. I have two, the ladies' is a Star Jet, the men's is a Thunder Jet. I believe those were dept. store badges.


----------



## JGood (Jul 9, 2014)

Just figured i would update this to show how the bike came out.  Grey is hammered powdercoat, red is real ferrari paint.  Back tire is wider then thr front and spokes are 12g in back and 14g in front.  Converted to LED lights (still needs some work).  Only parts I changed on bike was tires, tubes, screws (used stainless), chain, and spokes.  Everything else is as I got it. Hope you enjoy.


----------

